
Yahoo is for sale; bidders line up; Marissa Mayer is toast - goldenv
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/11/technology/yahoo-sale-marissa-mayer/index.html
======
victorhugo31337
I hate these BS articles say Marissa Mayer is "toast". If I had 1/4th of her
golden parachute my family and I wouldn't have to work another day of our
lives.

------
dharmon
Fact is, regardless of her performance, she is now in the executive club, and
once you're a member, it's hard to get kicked out.

The biggest thing, in my opinion, to hurt her future career is fighting the
large stakeholders on the sale. Showing a willingness to play ball with
stakeholders is a positive sign for a future CEO position.

But give it a few years and all investors will remember is that Starboard made
a quick 50% (or whatever) on Yahoo and she'll be remembered as "shareholder
friendly" for "leading" the sale (a great badge to have if you're in the
market for a CEO job).

~~~
fizixer
fight the large stakeholders ... as in resist the selling?

she would wanna do that because she might think she can still make Yahoo
recover, and if Yahoo is sold, it'll give the impression that she failed as a
CEO?

Just trying to understand the whole thing.

~~~
dharmon
Yes, resist in selling. And yes, she doesn't want her legacy to be Yahoo's
value nosediving under her watch (whether or not it was her fault).

I'm not saying she's wrong in resisting, only that resisting is a "neg" when
it comes to getting future CEO jobs. The tanking value can be explained away
("the momentum was insurmountable", etc.), but resisting stakeholders too
strongly cannot.

------
martin1b
Can't stand the cheap shots from reports about others, mostly what they would
consider easy targets.

Really, what has this reporter contributed to society? Digging up trash on
someone or making some up. Great job.

Mayer, tasked with the difficult job of trying to resurrect a company well
into it's decline. Probably had to make a lot of very difficult decisions
along the way. And this reporter decides to take a public cheap shot when he
has never in his life had the weight on his shoulders Mayer has. Not to
mention constant press attacks against her person. Getting tired of press
slander.

Classy.

------
victorhugo31337
"If Mayer is fired as a result of a sale, she could get a golden parachute
exit package worth about $37 million. If Yahoo isn't sold, and she's given the
boot, she would take home about $12.5 million."

This is bullshit--wtf has Marissa Mayer done?!?

------
xrstf
So is it now high times to move my @yahoo.com mail addresses away? I was
always thinking that at least Yahoo Mail would live for the foreseeable
future, but this makes me nervous.

------
a_small_island
Can anyone around in the late 90s give perspective on how big and influential
Yahoo was? Article says they were worth $255B in 2000.

~~~
RobGR
Between the time AOL was "the Internet" and the time Google was "The
Internet", it was Yahoo.

They introduced webmail to the masses, they pushed user-generated content into
the masses via their purchase of geocities. Yahoo Groups was the replacement
of usenet as more control was needed for community management.

As a free lancer at the time, every other idiot idea I was approached with was
"can you build me a site like Yahoo, but for _____" . Usually the blank was
porn or real estate.

I think another thing they are underappreciated for is the industrialization
and scaling of placing web ads via ad networks.

As with many big leaders, they weren't the inventor of many of these things --
they often purchased a smaller company or copied a first mover, but brought
the idea to "prime time".

------
brador
It was always an asset sale play.

